# N.c. Puppies to die today at 10:00 am



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had no luck getting any info, just 4 pics that say 'lab mix baby'. Are those the pups you're referring to? Are there more than 4 in the litter? So sad. I hope these babies get a reprieve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Paula



One of the girls was going to try to put them on Petfinder but might not have had chance.

*if you can send me your email address I will send to you. If you can post ALL of them here and send to everyone you know that would be great.
I will be on way to work soon and I don't want to think about these pups being gassed at 10 am*

*THERE ARE GOLDEN RET MIX PUPS HERE!! PLEASE EMAIL ME IF YOU WANT ME TO SEND TO YOU!!!!!!!*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I found pics on petfinder, but no other info.

Here's a red girl just posted here at the forum. She only has until Saturday...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62085


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are some of the gr mixes there!!*

Here are some of the gr mixes there!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've tried to locate the pups again, and cannot. I don't believe the pics I'm seeing are the babies you're referring to. =(

It's after 10 now, any news?

I'm getting absolutely no where. There is no info for any of the pups I'm trying to access...and I'm still not seeing the pups you've posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Haven't heard anything*

haven't heard anything
I'm at work, drat!

the PUPPIES I emld. you there are 4 I think could be GR Mixes, and lab mixes
and some poodle mixes


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

These probably, but I don't know anyone in rescue in NC and it would take someone calling them with a firm commitment.

   Ramsey 
Labrador Retriever 
Baby, M Stokes County Animal Control
Germanton, NC 
   Decker 
Labrador Retriever 
Baby, M Stokes County Animal Control
Germanton, NC 
   Pooh Bee 
Labrador Retriever 
Baby, F Stokes County Animal Control
Germanton, NC 
   Catie 
Labrador Retriever 
Baby, F Stokes County Animal Control
Germanton, NC 
   Lollie 
Black Labrador Retriever 
Baby, F Stokes County Animal Control
 Germanton, NC


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawd this makes me ill.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried calling the number and did not get an answer. There is no info for any of the pups...=(

There are pages and pages of pups, though not all from this shelter.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_I got this info from Karen...they have a place to go if there can be a transport..._


 *THINK MANY OF US HAVE TRANSPORT CONTACTS THAT CAN HELP WITH THIS*

*If someone can arrange transport the pups can come TO COLORADO*

[email protected]

*Mariah's Sanctuary* 
http://www.mariahspromise.com/
*HAS OFFERED TO RESCUE THE PUPS* 
*EVERYONE PLEASE CALL/CONTACT*​ *Stokes County Animal Control* Shelter at Germanton, NC 27019. *336-994-2788*
[email protected] 
*AND TELL THE SHELTER & THE CITY MANAGER [email protected] *
*THAT THESE PUPS DO NOT HAVE TO DIE TOMORROW*​ 

 Please read that Toni Phillips of Mariah's Sanctuary here in Divide, CO. has offered to take the pups. 
She is my friend and runs a wonderful sanctuary. I am very involved in her efforts as well and would like you to please help me with this. 

If transport can be arranged, which we owe these pups... it was not their choice to be born into this world.. with no hope... then please for God's sake let them come to CO. - 

Let me know ASAP. 
Monika 
 
[email protected],
*Toni Phillips Mariah's Promise Animal Sanctuary www.mariahspromise.com *
*719-687-4568 / 719-651-4733*


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*I think they're gone..... :'-(*

Went on their web page and clicked on adoptables and saw the following message. 


Sorry, there are no pets matching your exact search criteria.
Try expanding your search or view our Search Tips page. ​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Karen has contact with TM. TM sends out transport info all the time. Are these pups still in need?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have emails confirming that these pups have indeed been picked up and are being taken to Rescue! Yay!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeez, this one was close 

I know the whole "It's a job someone has to do", but how can anyone possibly do this sort of thing? I'd end up stealing all the dogs and stashing them away somewhere


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula and all*

Paula and all:

You did AN AMAZING job!!! Thank you so much from the puppies!!

Puppy kisses!!

I heard they are going to local rescue.


----------

